# Cordless phone backlight turns on



## pseudonym2 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hello,

I found this old thread https://forums.techguy.org/threads/cordless-phone-lights-up-w-no-incoming-call.874272/#post-7013805. My issue is similar. Google turns up several more similar reports, using different brands of cordless phones, and different service providers.

One thing that seems to be in common, at least with the reports I've read, is they're all DECT 6.0 cordless phones...?

I currently have a 3-handset Panasonic KG series DECT 6.0 with answering system, on landline with AT&T. Unlike some of the other reports, my handsets do not indicate any incoming call or other change in status, the backlight just illuminates for a second or two and goes out. This happens in and out of the charging cradle, and whether the phones are fully charged or not.

The current handsets are my third set to do this. The first set was a Panasonic set but the second set was Motorola. All sets have done it since they were new.

This backlight coming on happens several times a day, but not at routine intervals or clock times as others have reported. Though for over a year, the second set of handsets would light every night right around midnight, give or take a few minutes. I had AT&T check the line numerous times, including right at midnight, but nothing was ever found and AT&T claimed they were not running any tests or other signals on my line.

I owned all three sets over a six or seven year period. I had uninterrupted AT&T landline and same phone number the entire time.

I also had AT&T DSL service on the same phone line pair, but that was not until the second set of phones.

About a year after purchasing the current (third) set of phones, I moved to a nearby town. I kept AT&T landline and same phone number at the new residence. But I don't have DSL or any other services on the line except caller-id (and I did not have caller-id at the old residence).

Has anyone figured out what is causing this? It is especially an annoyance with the bedroom handset at night. There must be something I'm overlooking but I'm hard pressed to figure out what that is.

Thank you for your time.


----------

